# Excavator and Sitework Check In



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

cdub said:


> Hello guys. New to the site and wanted to say hello. Im an excavating and utility contractor from kansas. Went to college then went to work for a large contractor in KC. Started my own company 7 years ago.


welcome, and greetings from south dakota


----------

